# Going to Europe? What is the TPD?



## Hooked (24/2/19)

Summarised from:

https://vaping360.com/rules-laws/tpd-laws-compliance/
22 February 2019

*What is the TPD?*

The TPD landed on May 20, 2016 and drastically changed the vaping landscape in the EU. A new term entered vaping vocabulary, as everybody had to make sure that their vapes were “TPD compliant.” But what is the TPD?

The Tobacco Products Directive is a “directive of the European Union which places limits on the sale and merchandising of tobacco and tobacco related products in the EU.” The TPD was originally created in 2001, but was revised in 2014 to include e-cigarettes…

*TPD compliant vape tanks*

> The maximum capacity for a “disposable electronic cigarette, a single use cartridge, or a tank” should not exceed 2 mL

> Vape tanks should come with nicotine warning stickers

> If you’re a fan of multi-mesh sub ohm tanks, the 2 mL capacity rule probably means carrying a refill bottle when you leave home. While this regulation is not enforced heavily in some EU countries, in others finding a tank with larger capacity in a vape shop is impossible.

*TPD compliant e-liquid*

E-liquid manufacturers need to follow these rules in order for their products to be TPD compliant:

> Bottle capacity must not exceed 10 mL

> Nicotine strength must not exceed 20 mg/mL

> Bottles must have childproof caps and nozzles that limit liquid flow

> Bottles must have nicotine warning stickers

> E-liquid boxes must include warning and informational leaflets

The first two rules are the ones that are most relevant to customers, as they limit all e-liquid to 10 mL bottles and 20 mg/mL nicotine strength.

*Other issues for manufacturers*

> Six-month notification for new products: All companies have to notify their country’s regulatory agencies six months before being allowed to sell any new product. This rule is not enforced in many countries, but it has undoubtedly slowed innovation in the vaping industry and reduced the number of products available to vapers where implemented

> Emission testing for e-liquids: This is a headache for manufacturers but may actually be a good thing for consumers. It’s expensive, but it has built some confidence in the quality of e-juice and did a lot to combat the vacuous “we don’t know what’s in it” argument

> Advertising restrictions: In many countries, TV and radio advertising is not allowed, and newspaper ads, product placement deals, and online or social media-based promotions are also prohibited.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Neal (25/2/19)

All correct as stated, but vendors and liquid manufacturers have made a cunning plan. You can purchase 100ml bottle of liquid that contains 80ml juice at zero nic, to which you add 2 x 10ml bottles of nic shot or equivalent. Also majority of tanks shipped with 2ml glass will have replacement glass at 4.5 to 5ml capacity as part of spares package. Not sure if this applies to rest of Europe but certainly the case in UK. Bollox to the Eurocrats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

